# Pro's and Con's of a Chessie



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

I am going to rethink Labs. I have been reading up on the CBR. With that I wanted to know how they are taking them to work every day, training "I want a dog that loves it as much as I do" light on the collar. Has drive to go after any bird I send it out for and that would include starlings... Wants to hunt 5-6 days a week. Enjoys long walks on the beach and NY city. Makes a good companion and truck buddy. 

Health Issues.... any??? What's up with da smell some talk about?


----------



## bulletman (Nov 4, 2009)

Get your popcorn ready!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

MarkyMark said:


> I am going to rethink Labs. I have been reading up on the CBR. With that I wanted to know how they are taking them to work every day, training "I want a dog that loves it as much as I do" light on the collar. Has drive to go after any bird I send it out for and that would include starlings... Wants to hunt 5-6 days a week. Enjoys long walks on the beach and NY city. Makes a good companion and truck buddy.
> 
> Health Issues.... any??? What's up with da smell some talk about?


Smell like sheep.

JS


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Can't give you any advice,but i remember your thread from a few weeks ago.I am so happy to here you are thinking of getting a new best friend!

How is your dog doing? Still feeding her like a KING i bet!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well I made the plunge last year after training several. See my avatar. No regrets. I'm not up on the pedigree's and breeders so I had a friend find one for me. He's very watery and easy to train. Just keep in mind that a chessie sets it's training pace,,, not you. Don't try to shove anything down their throat or they'll throw it up back at you. They're thinkers and will come around to your side of things sooner then later as long as you don't force the issue.

I own just one and haven't noticed the smell issue though I have noticed it on other dogs.

Make sure the usual clearances are done on the parents along with DM. My chessie came from a family that carries EIC, so that test was done on the parents. Many lines don't have it,, so I'm told.

I prefer males over females. The females are way to needy and moody. IMHO.

Good luck! Glad you're looking for a new buddy.

Angie


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

My chessie smells like warm saddle leather! I happen to really like that aroma. (except when he has rolled in something disgusting which happens a fair amount). I love their sense of humor and personality. But everything Angie says is true about training, you really have to know how to read the dog. And never forget, that guarding is a very basic and large component of their natural traits. Do not think that a chessie is going to sit idly by while your buddy reaches into your truck. Its up to you to keep your dog out of a situation where he thinks he must act. I have to also be vigilant about that with his interaction with the other dogs. Most of the time he is fine, but if I fail to take control of a situation, then he will! They do have hip issues, EIC and DM. But I don't know a breed out there that is perfect and in the end it boils down to luck. I think you are due some good luck, so now just might be the time to go with a nappy dog!


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

JS said:


> Smell like sheep.
> 
> JS


The story I heard, was that they smell like a goat. A wet goat.
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=54060


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Marky, I had a friend that was my training partner 30 years ago. Her Chessie, Gunner, was a beautiful animal, powerful, and the type of dog I would love to have sitting in my truck while I get something to eat at the diner. Right now there is a Chessie in my training group that is a really good dog, started late in life, and is a really good retriever. I recently attended a Field Trial where I saw some really stylish Chessies, dogs that you would love to own.

I must add that the majority (but not all) of the Chessies I have seen fit the stereotype of being protective (not a bad thing) and being a one man dog. My experience is limited though because there aren't that many Chessies here.

My feelings? I love the breed and I am considering a Chessie for the future.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

*Get your popcorn ready!*
This ain't no disco or Popcorn party. I have had a bad run of labs and want to maybe make a change up. I am after a dog to live with me and go to work everyday. Bonus no wife and a good cleaning lady.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MarkyMark said:


> *Get your popcorn ready!*
> This ain't no disco or Popcorn party. I have had a bad run of labs and want to maybe make a change up. I am after a dog to live with me and go to work everyday. Bonus no wife and a good cleaning lady.


and that is the type of life Chessies are built for, your gonna be a great Chessie person. Look for good hip lines.


.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

There are a few real nice litters listed here on RTFs classifieds right now. Be a good place to start. Call the breeders and chat with them.....


----------



## bulletman (Nov 4, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> *Get your popcorn ready!*
> This ain't no disco or Popcorn party. I have had a bad run of labs and want to maybe make a change up. I am after a dog to live with me and go to work everyday. Bonus no wife and a good cleaning lady.



I have read your previous post, would not want be in your shoes! I have owned or should I say they have owned me since 1994. I would not have any other breed period!!!!!!


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Having owned 5 chessies I will say if you start out taking the pup with you to work and all places it will be fine. I have taken mine 24 /7 and never had any problems you do need to be the boss, but this is true with all dogs. I have found that if they swim and dry off they don't smell. They do need to be socialized when young and around a lot of different people. I think you would have a great companion by taking it with you to work and everywhere else.
Scott


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I took mine to work with me everyday-(when I had a job,LOL) It is crucial to heavily socialize them- Folks who don't get them away from their house have dogs which end up spooky and no-so-reliable around strangers. Mine will bark at new people but, as soon as I tell them no- they relax and it is ok. If someone pulls up to the house at night that I don't know, I let them keep them in the car. My Chessies know every friends car and regular visitors, believe me, I have a lot of both. They won't bark at a persons car who has been here more than 5 times. They are smart dogs.


----------



## mkeehn (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine love to go to work and be with me.
Health issues to look out for.
DM - degenerative myelopathy
PRA - Progressive retinal atrophy
and of course Check hips, elbows.

Joyce and Alan both have very nice dogs.

Michelle


----------



## TonkaDuk (Aug 13, 2009)

I am on my 3rd Chessie and currently have 2 males. They are different in training, behavior, etc. That is why they are Chesapeakes and not Labs / Golden or what have you. 
A good breeder as in any dog is important and socialization as a puppy also. Training might go a little slower and I agree with little pressure as possible.
My 2 year old male, I actually sent off to a pro due to a sudden change in work load and have been greatly pleased. Was originally looking for a good duck dog and started HT and now he is 1 master pass down and hope to title in Fall. GOOD TIMES!!
In the end...I love the breed. I hunt a lot and have never found a better, more tough and loyal hunting companion in any breed and I have had most all.
Good Luck...I think you will be pleased


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

We've had several Labs and wouldn't have anything else. But thats just my personal opinion. The only experience I've had is with my daughter's male Chessie. He's a big boy, probably about 100#. A great dog, good disposition and great with the kids. The only negative thing I can say about him is that he's extremely territorial. He's nailed a couple of mailmen and a woman who got too near the truck. Don't know if it was her fault or not. I've heard it before about Chessie's being territorial.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I've thought about a Chessie from time to time too. My concern is the heat and humidity in NETexas might be too much for such a cold climate dog. Anyone in a similar climate have one?


----------



## Skip C (Feb 8, 2003)

Duk4me,

My son lived in Bay City, Texas and had a female. His back yard was shady and she did fine. Is a very nice dog and good duck dog. She was heavily socialized with dog and people. Very good with people especially after she meets them. Fine with dogs as long as they are not pushy. She had very good blood lines.

My other son bought a male from a back yard breeding. He was not socialized and was what a lot of people think Chessies are. If you were not family you best be on guard. Other dogs were bait with a few excepts.

I kept my son's female for eight months while he was finding a house at a new job. Had no problems with her. She got along fine with my male Lab that was a year older. I spoiled her rotten from 7 to 8 wks. old. A year later we visited my son in TX and he was at work. So I let her out of the kennel in the dark with some apprehension. No problem, it was like I had never been away.

Skip C


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

MarkyMark 

Chessies have a oily coat and do have a slight odor but so do all hunting dogs. As far as being in the office. A chessie would be just fine, Just make sure you socialize the dog. They are very friendly and affectionate and you will never have to worry about someone stealing your lunch. Chessies love to be close to thier people, so the more time you spend with them the better. 

I am currently owned by two male CBR's just make sure you are a leader because if you do not take the alpha role they will. You will not have to beat them into submission and it is usually better not to take a heavy hand with this breed. 

Just my 2 cents. 

Tim

If my CBR does not like you neither will I. lol


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Tim, it is really cool that the chessie we have does better with the heat and humidity than the labs. Somehow, his kinked up, lifted coat lets him take the heat just as well as the cold. The chessie does not overheat like the labs do in the same situations. Do not worry about that. Just guard your chickens and your visitors if they like to dip into your cooler.


----------



## TheNewGuy (Dec 6, 2007)

I have 2 chessies right now one 4 yr old male and a 6mo old female. The male is definitely a 1 man dog he listens to me over no one else. But as far as being super protective of "his" truck or boat or whatever I haven't seen it. He has been well socialized and hasn't met a stranger. He even half listens to the buddy of mine I hunt with the most. He does have some dog aggression around birds. The little girl is shaping up to be a fine retriever she is a little spooky right now but getting better. We are gonna take her to a couple of dock dogs events and get her some socialization. As far as chessies handling the hot humid climates I live in north central Ok and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

duk4me said:


> I've thought about a Chessie from time to time too. My concern is the heat and humidity in NETexas might be too much for such a cold climate dog. Anyone in a similar climate have one?


Hey,,, labs were bred originally for colder climates.

Both breeds do just fine in the heat....

Angie


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Both breeds do just fine in the heat....
> 
> Angie


Really????

Then what are all these Texans doing in our neighborhood all summer??   

JS


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

I would like to try one some day when I have more time. I think it would be a fun challenge to have the first MH Schutzhund 3 chessie.

Pete


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

JS said:


> Really????
> 
> Then what are all these Texans doing in our neighborhood all summer??
> 
> JS


So how hot do you want it??? Last year I was in MI with 90 degree days and 90% humidity. The chessies endured as well as the labs... 

Angie


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Angie B said:


> So how hot do you want it??? Last year I was in MI with *90 degree days* and 90% humidity. The chessies endured as well as the labs...
> 
> Angie


But duk4me is in Tejas ... we saw 90 degree days down there in April. :shock:

JS


----------



## torrentduck (Jul 27, 2009)

They are a wretched cursed breed full of contempt and hostility. Ravenous beasts that know no mercy.....example 1: here is a photo of Widgeon right before she consumed a pack of beagles. Two of my nieces were consumed moments before.









Ex. two... one of our previous girls "Cypress" savoring the carcass of a dispatched beagle.









In all seriousness though...I had angst when I opened this thread as there always seems to be negative comments and concerns about the breed. Glad to see this is a positive thread with healthy recognition of the breeds challenges and potential short comings. My opinions based on owning three, working around (never owning or training) other retriever breeds, and listening to many people I respect:
1) not for everyone
2) have a predisposition to resource guard that can morph into significant aggression issues if not watched for, re-directed, and addressed.
3) think a lot which can lead to anxiety about failure
4) Slower to mature and train (in general).
5) females are moodier, softer, and perhaps play you more than the boys
6) if socialized and exposed -- are model citizens; if not, can be worried and easily startled.
7) should not be "put up wet". Coat care is a must for odor prevention and development of other skin issues.
8) are loyal beyond what anyone could hope for
9) don't like to be coerced or heavily pressure.
10) seem to need the "why" and rationale behind commands.
11) give you two chances to screw up --- then it is learned.
12) the best of buddies.
13) need to be kept from situations where they will make wrong choice.
14) Want to like what you like (agility, hunting, running, etc.)
15) even as your best bud...will look for opportunities to challenge your authority or at least see if you are paying attention.
16) Most soulful eyes a dog can have.
17) some have a one sided and some a two sided grimace or chessie smile.
18) will make you a better trainer and a more patient person...or you will cease to own one (or be owned by one).

List goes on-----wish you the best of luck if you pursue the baydog cult.


----------



## sandi_s123 (Mar 5, 2011)

Owned a few labs and chessies. Don't do tests/trials, hunt a fair amount.

Need to be socialized
Patience needed as a trainer, force techniques seem to be less productive.
Lots (more?) hunting instinct
Need to be challenged
Learn on their own
Get bored with lots of repitition

If I got 1 sentance to describe chessies, it would be "Hunting labs have been bred and have produced great trainability at the cost of raw hunting instinct, whereas chessies havn't havn't been bred as much and are closer to their roots of dogs for gunners"

yes, I know that sentance will start a flame war. none intended, just 1 man's opinion.


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

My dog is a rescued 50/50 CBR/LAB. He is my first dog (parents have a couple labs I helped a little with) so I don't know a whole lot, but the more I read, the mentality he has seems to be more of a CBR. Couldn't ask for a better dog, he does have trouble listening to my wife over me though. He barks at people outside, goes absoloutely nuts when somebody is knocking at the door. But is friendly as could be when he gets to greet them. He was socialized as soon as we got him, Obedience class every week, and he was in the car with me anytime I would go somewhere. While out hunting he could care less what anybody else but me is doing. He is my pheasant dog.

Also the only time I saw him aggressive towards another dog was when my buddies Vizsla came over and tried drinking his water, and we used the same pigeon for training on both dogs.

Next dog will definitely be a CBR


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Let's not forget the "tumble furs" you'll find blowing around your house. ;-)


----------



## kmcd (Jun 9, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
1) not for everyone
2) have a predisposition to resource guard that can morph into significant aggression issues if not watched for, re-directed, and addressed.
3) think a lot which can lead to anxiety about failure
4) Slower to mature and train (in general).
5) females are moodier, softer, and perhaps play you more than the boys
6) if socialized and exposed -- are model citizens; if not, can be worried and easily startled.
7) should not be "put up wet". Coat care is a must for odor prevention and development of other skin issues.
8) are loyal beyond what anyone could hope for
9) don't like to be coerced or heavily pressure.
10) seem to need the "why" and rationale behind commands.
11) give you two chances to screw up --- then it is learned.
12) the best of buddies.
13) need to be kept from situations where they will make wrong choice.
14) Want to like what you like (agility, hunting, running, etc.)
15) even as your best bud...will look for opportunities to challenge your authority or at least see if you are paying attention.
16) Most soulful eyes a dog can have.
17) some have a one sided and some a two sided grimace or chessie smile.
18) will make you a better trainer and a more patient person...or you will cease to own one (or be owned by one).

List goes on-----wish you the best of luck if you pursue the baydog cult.[/QUOTE]

Exactly what he said!! 

I'm training my chessie to be a trailing dog for search and rescue. We train a lot of obedience, and socialized the hell out of him. He's a big lover, and leans against everyone for loves. Training always consists of a lot of variety, and short repetitions. If he gets bored, he'll get distracted and not complete the task. Not to say he's not up for complicated tasks. At 14 months, we can trail a person a mile or two on a two day old trail. It's an hour of intense work and his drive is huge. Often, if I make the mistake of putting too much pressure on him, or getting mad/frustrated at him, he'll find something better to do. Everything needs to be a fun game for him with a big payoff.

His personality is huge... big blocky head, tongue hanging out, quick to vocalize (not bark) if he's excited, or frustrated.. has a great sense of humor, and always wants to play. If he's not entertained, he finds a way to have fun, and that's not always good for the yard, socks, towels, etc....

As far as being territorial in the truck, I nipped that in the butt at 6-8 months, and haven't seen it since. He hates going to the vet, so we're working on that.

He's brave and stoic, never gets spooked (literally pulled me to the first helicopter we had to load). He's definitely a one person dog almost always does as I say, usually does as my wife says, and everyone else is a play toy.

Enjoy your Chessie!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Pete said:


> I would like to try one some day when I have more time. I think it would be a fun challenge to have the first MH Schutzhund 3 chessie.
> 
> Pete


be embarassing to the Germans wouldn't it? 


My boy Ty has been running with an FC GSP lately. They seem to like each other and when airing they will run big. They seem to enjoy running together. Ty hasn't a clue what the GSP is up to but, loves the race.


----------



## torrentduck (Jul 27, 2009)

Sharon Potter said:


> Let's not forget the "tumble furs" you'll find blowing around your house. ;-)


Yeah -- no kidding...I don't think they have a season where they don't shed. When we have the intermittent super cleaning events at the house...I am never sure if the furballs I find are from our current chessie or our first. We have a Roomba auto vaccum that we could run 24/7


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

copterdoc said:


> The story I heard, was that they smell like a goat. A wet goat.
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=54060


What makes you think he wasn't talking about Ken?

More seriously, mine have reminded me of oil cloth garments when I don't keep the dead hair brushed out of them. 

As for heat resistance, I'm on my fourth Chessie in Southwest Louisiana, which can be a pretty steamy place, and some have handled it better than others. My wooliest suffered when upland hunting on warm days, and I've since made a relatively tight coat one of my priorities. 

In general, regardless of what some may claim about their small gene pool, "Chesapeake" covers a lot of ground in terms of both aptitude and attitude. And it is as important as with any breed to look to specific breedings for what you might best expect from a pup. 

Mine, however, have generally shown very strong marking ability in terms of both accuracy and memory for multiples and strong "hunt" when that's called for. They've been quite easy to train, but my basis for comparison is with pointing dogs, rather than Labs, and, from what I read, it may well be significant that I use as little force as possible and prefer repetition of concepts we're working on in multiple locations to rote drill when possible. 

They've been nearly 24/7 companions (except when I'm working with alligators), living in a household with an elderly parent we care for, as well as what seems a constant flow of young grandchildren and their and our friends without being problematic. And they've all worked for a commercial hunting lodge where they've interacted and shared the field with strangers and their dogs with the lone hitch of the first who would bow up over another dog's interest in the bird pile - which may very well have been my fault as much as his.

Once again, though, "regardless of what some may claim about their small gene pool, 'Chesapeake' covers a lot of ground in terms of both aptitude and attitude. And it is as important as with any breed to look to specific breedings for what you might best expect from a pup."


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Rick Hall said:


> What makes you think he wasn't talking about Ken?
> 
> More seriously, mine have reminded me of oil cloth garments when I don't keep the dead hair brushed out of them.
> 
> ...


Rick how long have you been using and breeding CB retrievers. we basically are in the same enviroment 80 miles from Shreveport. My thought is breeders in this climate for several years would likely produce a dog that was adapted to our area.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We've had Chesapeakes for over 40 years and we have never owned another type of retriever so no basis to compare. We've trained with lots of Labs and Goldens - good dogs all - some of them amazing. Each Chesapeake we have owned has been an individual and no two have been just alike. We've hunted with them - ducks and pheasants, field trialed with them, run hunt tests (one finished the Master National). They were are all house dogs. Everything said here has been true from our knowledge of the breed. They require some extra effort, but they are worth it!


----------



## TheNewGuy (Dec 6, 2007)

Torrent 

don't forget about the ARRROOOOOOOO ROOO ROOO!! both my dogs do it.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

HaHa....my boy sounds more like Chewbacca on Star wars than Roo Roo.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

2tall said:


> HaHa....my boy sounds more like Chewbacca on Star wars than Roo Roo.


awww so sad he is an only Chessie, a "Chewie Soundin' Peak" in a propper pack will end up with a vocab like none you ever seen. Funny, my Scooby Do knew only one word when I took him in 'cause he was raised with yellow labs. "RRrrr" but it was his happy sound, sad sound, play with me sound, all with just one word. Now that he has been here 2 years he can talk like a normal Chessie should when he wants to. But still will use his first, only, one word, word at least 75% of the time. He did not know he could, and was supposed to talk


.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't worry Ken. Scout is teaching the new lab pup, Chief, to converse in his language. So funny to hear little Chief doing the "conversation"!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Rick how long have you been using and breeding CB retrievers. we basically are in the same enviroment 80 miles from Shreveport. My thought is breeders in this climate for several years would likely produce a dog that was adapted to our area.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


My four Louisiana Chessies have dated back to '84, but I'm no breeder, and only my first had even one Southern born parent.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Rick Hall said:


> What makes you think he wasn't talking about Ken?


That was the best laugh, I have had in a long time!

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice thread......I agree with everything stated.....If you are looking for a dog that loves to be by your side a chessie will for sure fit the mold. No matter where I go my chessie is beside me.


----------



## sethh (Mar 22, 2011)

Im on my second one and they are definately a differant animal. My wife complains of the smell of my 4mth old cbr male (I don't notice it at all) even checked with my dad yesterday and he didn't either. I haven't noticed any true aggression issues and hope not to, but my old cbr had claimed my passenger seat as his and would try to muscle you out nicely. On the other hand I did get to see his reaction to someone in the house when they shouldn't have been and a 85lbs chessie with his hackles up and teeth out is a sight to see. Again it was definately an experience I would call completely situational. Never saw it before or after. Over all they have been a true joy and attatch themselves to your hip almost literally. My current one listens to me and my wife equally well and has been a very quick learner with a lot of drive (although he is a little timid), he is also fantastiic with my 1yr old son. My bet is you'll have a great experience. Best of luck.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Chessies are my favorite retriever breed. As has been stated, it sounds like you will be a perfect match for the breed. Chessies are a lead, follow or get out of the way breed. I susggest you lead, it will follow.

Take your time, ask lots of questions. See if you can find someone locally who can help you find a dog. Someone with no vested interest will be more objective. 

It is amazing the things you find out after you have bought the pup!

Have fun,

Tom


----------



## sethh (Mar 22, 2011)

TheNewGuy said:


> Torrent
> 
> don't forget about the ARRROOOOOOOO ROOO ROOO!! both my dogs do it.


Oh yeah I forgot my current one is the most vocal dog I've seen its too funny he talks to me all the time.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

twall said:


> Chessies are my favorite retriever breed. As has been stated, it sounds like you will be a perfect match for the breed. Chessies are a lead, follow or get out of the way breed. I susggest you lead, it will follow.


I would say, they want you to lead, and they will give you every opportunity to step up--but if you don't, they will entertain themselves at your expense!

Amy Dahl


----------



## rms0528 (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the thread and agree with everything already written. I just had to post one story about the female CBR I grew up with. We had a remote (boat access, 5 miles by water) cabin on a large island (7mi x 3mi) on a large lake in northern Minnesota. When we left the cabin to go to the local resort or into town, we'd leave the dog running outside on the property and had a beware of dog sign. Never had to worry about her running away and she new the sound of our boat and would always meet us at the dock when we came back. The nearest neighbor was about a half mile away. 

While at the local resort one day, we heard two guys from the local sportsmans club talking about a dog they encountered while out cold calling for new members to join the club. They docked their boat and laughed at the sign when the dog greeted them with her tail wagging, letting them pet her. They got out of their boat, tied it to the dock, and headed to the cabin. At a remote access cabin, life is very quiet and a boat/motor can be heard coming long before it reaches your dock, and local custom is to greet visitors at the dock if you're home. Since no one greeted them at the dock except the dog, it should have been obvious we weren't home. 

At the time there was a wood ramp from the dock over low ground up to about 15 feet from the steps of the cabin. The last 15 feet was actual ground. Just before they reached dirt, the dog got in front of them, sat down on the dirt and showed her teeth. They never stepped foot on dirt, but walked backwards down the ramp and dock to their boat, the dog following them the whole way. She basically was glad to see them, but since nobody was home, she decided they weren't allowed on land and the time had come for them to leave.

That dog lived to be 17 years old and was the most lovably stubborn dog I've ever known. One weekend she broke ice on the way out and on the way back on over 20 retrieves.

Pros...great instincts, good nose, great companions, stubborn (tell it to sit and it won't move until you tell it to which could be an hour or more), easily taught. 

Cons...shed all the time, stubborn, rely on instinct vs command sometimes,


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

TheNewGuy said:


> Torrent
> 
> don't forget about the ARRROOOOOOOO ROOO ROOO!! both my dogs do it.


I get my dog goin everytime I get home! My parents think it's the funniest thing to hear him talk when I am over there.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Chessies are interesting and engaging.. Never boring or easy.

What's not to love!!!

Angie


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll never forget the first Chessie that I took to a hunt test. He belonged to a friend of mine and he wanted the dog to at least have a Junior title. We were staying in a motel and the dog was staying in my room. About the time I turned the lights out he would bark and growl at any sound he heard. This would wake me up and I'd get up to see what he was barking at. AS soon as I woke up the dog would fall fast asleep. Didn't take me long to figure that obviously, in his mind, someone was supposed to stand guard. Finally had to turn TV on and leave it on. This seemed acceptable to him and we both got some sleep. Neat dog, neat breed.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

So how did all you Chessie folks miss this one??? :

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=4283

How many QAA Chessie _bitches_ would you say are running around out there?

Wanna borrow our pompoms regards, 

JS


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

JS said:


> So how did all you Chessie folks miss this one??? :
> 
> https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=4283
> 
> ...


This link took me to my log in page on EE. What was the subject?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm expecting it's because of this dog: https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/DogBioPopup.aspx?id=51067

Colonial Spring Fever, qual winner, if the link doesn't work.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

JS said:


> So how did all you Chessie folks miss this one??? :
> 
> https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=4283
> 
> ...





Howard N said:


> I'm expecting it's because of this dog: https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/DogBioPopup.aspx?id=51067
> 
> Colonial Spring Fever, qual winner, if the link doesn't work.


Thanks for clarifying Howard. To JS's question, there may be quite a few. I would guess most of them would be owned by Linda Harger!


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Not to mention that Chessie smile!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

2tall said:


> Thanks for clarifying Howard. To JS's question, there may be quite a few. I would guess most of them would be owned by Linda Harger!


Howard is correct ... Spring wins the Q! (and she fits the description most of you write up ... sometimes quirky but very personable )

My question wasn't rhetorical 2tall. I am really curious how many qualified Chessie bitches there are running. We don't see many Chessies in my neighborhood and most of them we do see running are males.

JS


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

JS said:


> I am really curious how many qualified Chessie bitches there are running. We don't see many Chessies in my neighborhood and most of them we do see running are males.
> 
> JS


From the last update (March '11), it looks like there are around 15-18 QAA Chessie bitches currently trialing.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Angie B said:


> What's not to love!!!


they stink...er uh smell bad.....PU....;-)


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EdA said:


> they stink...er uh smell bad.....PU....;-)


How would you know??? 

I used to think they did but they need an occasional shampoo like any other dog. 

Mine smells like a lab now....

Angie


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We forgot to mention all the Chesapeake Dual Champions - I cannot remember exactly - someone will - over a dozen (I am guessing 14) with field championship and conformation titles. There are around 86 master hunter/bench champion Chesapeakes. Pretty good for a breed that is something like 47 or 49 in breed popularity per the AKC. The dog that is newly qualified open all age - sire has thrown 7 or 8 QAA dogs with different bitches.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Pat Puwal said:


> We forgot to mention all the Chesapeake Dual Champions - I cannot remember exactly - someone will - over a dozen (I am guessing 14) with field championship and conformation titles. There are around 86 master hunter/bench champion Chesapeakes. Pretty good for a breed that is something like 47 or 49 in breed popularity per the AKC. The dog that is newly qualified open all age - sire has thrown 7 or 8 QAA dogs with different bitches.


I'm just being funny here, but everytime I hear about Chessie Dual Champions I wonder what the criteria is for good looking Chessie? Honestly I do envy the Chessie folks in that they haven't deviated from the original as Labs and Goldens have. I wish I could time machine some Golden conformation judges back to a 1940's dog show.

John


----------



## RRalph (Dec 22, 2007)

Once you go nappy, you never go back!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Angie B said:


> How would you know???
> Angie


Strange as it may seem in my 42 year career I have encountered many breeds including CBRs.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it is 18 Dual Champions, with Yakkity being the most recent. Plus some CH/AFCs too.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> I'm just being funny here, but everytime I hear about Chessie Dual Champions I wonder what the criteria is for good looking Chessie? Honestly I do envy the Chessie folks in that they haven't deviated from the original as Labs and Goldens have. I wish I could time machine some Golden conformation judges back to a 1940's dog show.
> 
> John


I wouldn't go that far......however, just about any Chessie who is shown enough will eventually get a CH. There is a clear breed split but, the mention of it can really get some folks blistered.....If you gots the cash to lay down on showing a Chessie who falls into the breed standard, you'll get a CH. on it. That and add about 10lbs of weight to a good field dog so they look like the others in the ring.


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

I have owned four and love them for the conditions we face in AK. They do train differently and seem to mature slower than labs. I was judging an HRC event over the last holiday weekend and my wife put the two I currently own in the show ring, my QAA male took best of breed all three days, my female took best of opposite all three days. She won the Derby last week in AK , so I'm still cloud nining over that and maybe skewed in any advice I am giving now! Good luck in your challenge should you chose to accept it.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Todd, I think little Vee looks absolutely gorgeous with a blue ribbon.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I wouldn't go that far......however, just about any Chessie who is shown enough will eventually get a CH. There is a clear breed split but, the mention of it can really get some folks blistered.....If you gots the cash to lay down on showing a Chessie who falls into the breed standard, you'll get a CH. on it. That and add about 10lbs of weight to a good field dog so they look like the others in the ring.


Happy happy happy...you let the cat out of the bag....you might want to take your mail box down..I can't think of anything good that it will bring while still up!!!


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Todd, I think little Vee looks absolutely gorgeous with a blue ribbon.


Thanks Howard, see ya this weekend!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

champ said:


> Happy happy happy...you let the cat out of the bag....you might want to take your mail box down..I can't think of anything good that it will bring while still up!!!


 
hey, the thread says Pro's and Con's.......gotta be honest......Can't win in the ring with a muscled out field Chessie....I mean, do you think Ty looks better than Kaie? They both fall within the standard but, nobody is going to tell me based upon looks alone Ty will win a dog show over Kaie. Just not gonna happen and he isn't even ugly.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Ty needs 40lbs to get in the show ring!!! Long and lean.


----------



## Goosegrinder (Jan 8, 2010)

TheNewGuy said:


> Torrent
> 
> don't forget about the ARRROOOOOOOO ROOO ROOO!! both my dogs do it.


This can mean I don't want to do that but if you insist or if ROOed with more enthusiasm means I am excited!


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> hey, the thread says Pro's and Con's.......gotta be honest......Can't win in the ring with a muscled out field Chessie....I mean, do you think Ty looks better than Kaie? They both fall within the standard but, nobody is going to tell me based upon looks alone Ty will win a dog show over Kaie. Just not gonna happen and he isn't even ugly.


My mind isn't wired that way...I'll always say the female looks best! I do know what you are saying...Ty looks like he can retrieve a bird, and I'll always think the field dogs should be the ones getting recognition in the show ring. A show dog is....well I'll quit their! Kae can retrieve and happens to be a pretty hot brunette!


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

811368 said:


> I wouldn't go that far......however, just about any Chessie who is shown enough will eventually get a CH. There is a clear breed split but, the mention of it can really get some folks blistered.....If you gots the cash to lay down on showing a Chessie who falls into the breed standard, you'll get a CH. on it. That and add about 10lbs of weight to a good field dog so they look like the others in the ring.


If the dog is what they should be they will be placed/win more often than not without adding weight. Yes, politics can be involved, that's people. Knowing who the judge is and what they like/place is another consideration. What other dogs are being shown is another.

The two bitches in my avatar were both CH's. The light deadgrass was a MHR, MH, WDX, CDX. The sedge bitch had group placements. Both bitches were always shown in working condition and only when they were in coat.

Tom


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Rudd said:


> Ty needs 40lbs to get in the show ring!!! Long and lean.


 
Any word on Tugg's OFA? Still haven't seen Kaie's back yet.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Nothing yet.


----------



## sinned (Feb 14, 2009)

paul et al-

the* correct *dog winning in the show ring depends on the judges. like any event, you have to pick your judges. and we fall prey to much more politics in the show ring than in performance events. pretty judges put up pretty all day long over correct. you quickly learn who is a pretty judge and who is a correct judge. 

so i for one will say that you CAN have a dog that can do both. it is somewhat easier to find such an animal in the alternative breeds that the mainline labs and goldens. 

castor in field weight has gone BOB over fat barrels on stubs with blow dried and back brushed coats. by field weight i mean a LEAN 80 is about our bottom end where his ribs start to show, but you have to feel them through his coat. you can not see them. remember COAT is the biggest judging catagory. 

judges who know sporting dogs have complimented us on our conformation and musculature. they always ask about our field work and compliment us for competing in both venues. i do not do well in groups, and in groups i think its as much a handler's game than a dog game. hard to find a good sporting dog person judging groups. 

dennis


----------



## Alec Sparks (Jan 31, 2003)

MarkyMark said:


> I am going to rethink Labs. I have been reading up on the CBR. With that I wanted to know how they are taking them to work every day, training "I want a dog that loves it as much as I do" light on the collar. Has drive to go after any bird I send it out for and that would include starlings... Wants to hunt 5-6 days a week. Enjoys long walks on the beach and NY city. Makes a good companion and truck buddy.
> 
> Health Issues.... any??? What's up with da smell some talk about?


ATMO a huge factor in deciding on the breed [and choosing a breeding] is knowing the type of training program you plan to engage in and your desire in a 'finished product'.


----------

